# Star Wars Concept art



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey all, been a while since I've been on.

Here is my latest.

a crude amateur copy of Ralph McQuarrie's c3po and R2D2 concept art from Star Wars!

24" x 36" (biggest canvas I've painted to date)

Droids in the Desert

took all 3 original Star Wars movies to complete!


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Go to my tumblr page to see a bigger version of it


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Have to love Star Wars, it's what really launched my interest in art. That is by far my favorite size format to paint on 24X36 but usually most clients want the smaller 18X24.

Love the colors and your layout is nicely done...great works


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like this, stone. I've seen the work you've based this upon, and I really like your interpretation. Your skills exceed mine, good sir.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Truly appreciate the kind words George and Killmaven. It was a tough challenge!


Skills exceed your own?!?! Please! As far as I'm concerned, anyone could do what I just did if given the right motivation, inspiration, perseverance, patience, and coffee.


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

That's the thing, Stonezephyr - Inspiration is hard to come by sometimes. Motivation is acquired and patience and perseverance are learned skills. Also, it takes a perfect cup of coffee to get those results! Great work.


----------

